# Reicht  Windows Defender Antivirus allein?



## uni_Spartan (2. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, ich habe Jahre lang auf Antivirenprogramme von externen Anbietern gesetzt wie z.B. AVG Free oder die letzten 5 Jahre auf ESET, mit dem ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden bin, da es auch aktiv for Schadseiten im Internet warnt und ggf proaktiv das Laden der Seite verhindert. Allerdings behakt sich ESET manchmal mit dem AMD Adrenalin Nutzerinterface.

Da jetzt wieder eine Lizensverlängerung anstünde, dachte ich mir, ich informiere mich nochmal, ob man sich das mittlerweile nicht sparen kann. 

Soweit habe ich gehört, dass der Windows Defnder mittlerweile derartige Fortschritte gemacht hat, dass man sich solche Programme eigentlich wirklich sparen kann. 
Stimmt das oder würded ihr dennoch auf externe kostenpflichtige Anbieter setzen?

Schützt der Windows Defender denn z.B. auch beim Surfen (z.B. wenn man sich z.B. bei der Adresse vertippt und versehentlich auf irgendwelchen Schadcodebelasteten Seiten landet) oder den Emailclienten?

Wäre für Tipps und Antworten dankbar 

MfG


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (2. Oktober 2019)

Es ist ratsam zusätzlich zu dem Windows-Defender folgendes (jeweils Freeware) zu installieren:
-Bitdefender
-Spybot Seach and Destroy
Zu dieser Thematik gibt es auch einen lesenswerten (Plus-)Artikel der PCGH:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Wind...pecials/Must-have-Tools-fuer-Windows-1283675/


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (2. Oktober 2019)

Laut Testberichten JA.
Einziger Nachteil, sind die etwas langsamem Updates.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. Oktober 2019)

brain.exe ist eigentlich ausreichend


----------



## matti30 (2. Oktober 2019)

hab seit einigen Monaten auch nur noch den Defender im Einsatz und kann mich nicht beschweren. Einzig UBlock Origin hab ich noch im Firefox aktiv.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2019)

KoteletTor schrieb:


> Es ist ratsam zusätzlich zu dem Windows-Defender folgendes (jeweils Freeware) zu installieren:
> -Bitdefender
> -Spybot Seach and Destroy
> Zu dieser Thematik gibt es auch einen lesenswerten (Plus-)Artikel der PCGH:
> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Wind...pecials/Must-have-Tools-fuer-Windows-1283675/


Ich habe bei mir zusätzlich zum Defender Malwarebytes "Antimalware" installiert.




Buffalo-Phil schrieb:


> Einziger Nachteil, sind die etwas langsamem Updates.


Von den Updates kriege ich selber nie was mit.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Oktober 2019)

Ich würde Kasperksy empfehlen. 

Bei Bitdefender trat bei einem Test der 30-Tages Version auf, dass regelmäßig Programme einfroren und das ganze nach 2 Tagen wieder vom Rechner flog.



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> brain.exe ist eigentlich ausreichend



Die kann aber auch nichts blockieren, wenn die Seite infiziert ist. Die schützt v.a. bei Phishing, wo eine Software nicht schützen kann.



matti30 schrieb:


> hab seit einigen Monaten auch nur noch den Defender im Einsatz und kann mich nicht beschweren.



Während man technische Probleme sofort merkt, merkt man einen schlechten Virenschutz nicht sofort, sondern erst, wenn es zu spät ist. 
Es kann bisher einfach nur Glück gewesen sein. 

Ich hatte bisher auch nur ausschließlich normale SPAM (und das aktuell täglich) und keine Mails mit schädlichem Anhang, obwohl ich den gerne mal analysiert hätte.

Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass du dir schon eine unauffällige Malware wie Spyware eingefangen hast, ohne es zu merken.



KoteletTor schrieb:


> -Bitdefender
> -Spybot Seach and Destroy



Mehrere signaturbasierte Scanner zu installieren ist nicht wirklich ratsam. Dann besser Downloads oder allgemein verdächtige Dateien separat bei Virustotal.com mit gleich 60 Scannern prüfen. 
Da bekommt man dann auch eine sehr ausführliche Analyse zum Dateiaufbau selbst dazu.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (2. Oktober 2019)

hab seit Jahren privat kein zusätzlichen Virenscanner mehr, lasse ab und an mal spybot für die Immunisierung laufen ansonsten reicht mir persönlich der Windows Defender. 
aber immer wenn mal ne neue desinfec't Version kommt check ich meinen pc damit da an jeder Antivirensoftware was vorbeikommen kann, bisher immer ohne Befund


----------



## KrHome (2. Oktober 2019)

Die wesentliche Quelle für Viren sind Browser und Mail Anhänge. 

- Im Browser installiert man sich einfach entsprechende Blocker. 
- Unangeforderte Mail Anhänge öffnet man nicht (auch nicht, wenn sie von einem scheinbar bekannten Absender kommen). Vorallem bei .doc Dateien (Makros!) sollten die Alarmglocken schrillen.
- Lädt man eine verdächtige Datei herunter, jagt man sie kurz durch Virustotal, bevor man sie öffnet.

Das alleine reicht aus um 99,9% der möglichen Infizierungen abzuwenden. Ich hab mir so in bald 10 Jahren keinen einzigen Virus eingefangen. Die meisten Virenscanner sind nutzlose Bloatware.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (2. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mehrere signaturbasierte Scanner zu installieren ist nicht wirklich ratsam. Dann besser Downloads oder allgemein verdächtige Dateien separat bei Virustotal.com mit gleich 60 Scannern prüfen.
> Da bekommt man dann auch eine sehr ausführliche Analyse zum Dateiaufbau selbst dazu.



Ich nutz Spybot nur bei Bedarf manuel, ist sonst deaktiviert


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2019)

KrHome schrieb:


> Die meisten Virenscanner sind nutzlose Bloatware.


Nur komisch das in AV Programm Tests denen schon eine Wirkung bescheinigt wird.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (2. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur komisch das in AV Programm Tests denen schon eine Wirkung bescheinigt wird.



Wäre ja noch schöner wenn 3rd Party AV Programme nicht nur überflüssige Bloatware sondern auch noch ohne Funktion wären .....


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2019)

Vielleicht gibt es ja den Placebo-Effekt auch bei Software?


----------



## sereksim (2. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe letztens erst Avira von meinem Rechner geschmissen, da es mein System *deutlich* ausgebremst hat. Werde es jetzt so handhaben, dass ich den Defender im Hintergrund laufen lasse, brain.exe  benutze und alles was ich runterlade und bei dem ich nicht zu 100% sicher bin, mit virustotal scanne. Zusätzlich ist noch Malwarebytes in der free-Version installiert, mit dem ich das System ab und zu auch komplett scannen kann.


----------



## th_fn_styles (2. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es ja den Placebo-Effekt auch bei Software?



Bei heise nennen sie es Schlangenöl  Ich hatte auch erst kürzlich den Effekt, dass ein Bekannter, dem ich einen neuen Rechner gebaut und installiert hatte, sich diesen mit G-Data bis fast zur Unbenutzbarkeit "geschützt" hat. Umständlich wieder entfernt und es läuft wieder alles. Den Vorpostern kann ich nur zustimmen, insbesondere beim Thema e-Mail-Anhänge.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Oktober 2019)

Das liegt aber dann auch einfach oft an der Software.

Mit Kaspersky hatte ich so etwas in über 10 Jahren nie.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Oktober 2019)

> Ich hatte auch erst kürzlich den Effekt, dass ein Bekannter, dem ich  einen neuen Rechner gebaut und installiert hatte, sich diesen mit G-Data  bis fast zur Unbenutzbarkeit "geschützt" hat.


Kenn ich so von GData auch nicht. Weder im Business noch im Privat-Bereich bei Freunden/Bekannten. Das Programm läuft still im Hintergrund und verrichtet da seinen Dienst.


----------



## pedi (3. Oktober 2019)

ist doch meist so.
wenn etwas nicht läuft ist entweder windows, der virenscanner oder etwas anderes schuld.
dass der fehler aber zumeist 40-50 zentimeter vor dem monitor ist-auf diesen gedanken kommt man garnicht.


----------



## uni_Spartan (3. Oktober 2019)

KoteletTor schrieb:


> Es ist ratsam zusätzlich zu dem Windows-Defender folgendes (jeweils Freeware) zu installieren:
> -Bitdefender
> -Spybot Seach and Destroy
> Zu dieser Thematik gibt es auch einen lesenswerten (Plus-)Artikel der PCGH:
> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Wind...pecials/Must-have-Tools-fuer-Windows-1283675/



Bitdefender ist doch aber auch nicht um sonst . Ganz im Gegenteil, das ist netto sogar teurer.


----------



## pedi (4. Oktober 2019)

Kostenloser Virenscanner Bitdefender 10 Free Edition
doch, gibt es umsonst.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2019)

Die kann aber fast nichts.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (4. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die kann aber fast nichts.



Aus dem Grund die Kombi:
Bitdefender + Windows Defender als "Grundausstattung" und Spybot zum bereinigen. 
Die brain.exe sollte gestartet sein.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Oktober 2019)

Wenn ein anderer Scanner installiert ist, ist der Defender automatisch deaktiviert.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (4. Oktober 2019)

Gut zu wissen, danke 

Edit:
Die PCGH hatte im Juni über die aktuellen Anti-Virenprogramme berichtet, nach den Testberichten von AV-Test ist der Windows-Defender ausreichend:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Viru...Juni-Microsoft-Defender-mit-Bestnote-1295976/


----------



## uni_Spartan (10. Oktober 2019)

Danke an alle. Werd dann wohl bei Defender und brain. Exe bleiben. Ggf mal spybot probieren.


Kann jemand einen guten Blocker für firefox empfehlen?


----------



## pedi (10. Oktober 2019)

spybot kannst dir schenken.lieber malwarebytes.
ein guter blocker ist der hier:
uBlock Origin – Holen Sie sich diese Erweiterung fuer 🦊 Firefox (de)


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn ein anderer Scanner installiert ist, ist der Defender automatisch deaktiviert.


Es sei denn der erweiterte Bedrohungsschutz ist aktiviert. Wenn du den erweiterten Bedrohungsschutz von Microsoft Defender  verwendest, wechselt der Windows Defender in einen passiven Modus. Echtzeitschutz und-Bedrohungen sind dann raus. Der erweiterte  Bedrohungsschutz verträgt sich mit allen gängigen AV-Programmen. Bei Windows Server 2016 ist das übrigens nicht so. Dort bleibt der Denfender immer aktiv, auch wenn ein anderes AV-Programm installiert ist.



> Kann jemand einen guten Blocker für firefox empfehlen?


uBlock Origin und wenn du es dir zutraust NoScript


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2019)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> uBlock Origin und wenn du es dir zutraust NoScript


Ich nutze für Chrome "Adblock plus".

Edit: Achso er hatte geschrieben für "Firefox". Sorry.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Oktober 2019)

Für beide gibt es den normalen Adblock.


----------



## pedi (15. Oktober 2019)

Malware Protection Test September 2019 | AV-Comparatives
der defender mag gut sein, wenn auch nicht spitze, aber die offlineerkennung ist traurig.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Oktober 2019)

Liegt halt an den grottigen Signaturen und das ein Modul zur Verhaltenserkennung fehlt.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (16. Oktober 2019)

uni_Spartan schrieb:


> Reicht Windows Defender Antivirus allein?


in 99,999% der fälle schon 

Firefoxxx bitte noch damit austatten, um ganz sicher zu gehen 
uBlock Origin
Privacy Badger 
HTTPS Everywhere 

finger weg von den vorschlägen der vorredner! bloß nichts zusätzliches installieren –unter keinen umständen– erst recht kein AV, denn es trägt nur zur angreifbarkeit deines systems bei ohne mehrwert.


----------

